# News story is not correct and highly misleading, please other's send responses also.



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Please if you have a moment send an email to this news station for both sides of this story to be told, please see my email to them below and the email address to send a response to is [email protected] if you would like to support what I think is important for the future of our pigeons, it is a small step but it might help with a few people.

Ellen

----- Original Message ----- 
From: R&E Loft's / Ron, Ellen and Eric 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Thursday, February 03, 2005 3:38 PM
Subject: This story is not correct and highly misleading, as a tool to the public you need to print both sides of this story


Please read my attached study on pigeons, I guess the health department there think they are more familiar then the scientist that have studied pigeons. I really feel that you should publish the information given by those who have studied pigeons and health related issues regarding pigeons, there is just way to much being said that just is not true and as a media resource to the public in providing public awareness you should print the truth or at least both sides to this totally untrue statement that is being made. I will watch for your future articles regarding this issue to see if your paper is one of few that are honest and provide the public with the correct information. I would also be more then happy to provide you with information regarding pigeons, pigeons in our history, pigeons and education, pigeons and the life's they have saved, it appears to many people seem to ignore what these magnificent birds have done for us and our forefathers.
Ellen M. Walley

***********************************************************
Your publication - see below for scientists notes regarding pigeons and diseases.
Elderly Woman Arrested For Feeding Pigeons

POSTED: 6:45 p.m. EST February 2, 2005
BRIDGEPORT, OH 

Those with the health department do say pigeons can cause a certain type of lung cancer.
"If the droppings from the pigeons become dried out and become airborne, it can create a situation where people can inhale fungus from the droppings."

***********************************************************************

Misconception of Pigeons and Diseases

In a word 'NO'! 

All wild birds have the potential to pass on diseases to other birds and to human beings but the chances of this happening are a million to one, certainly in the case of human beings. Pigeons are no more likely to transmit diseases to human beings than any other species of wild bird. 

Why then do we read horror stories in the media every day about the 60 or 70 fatal diseases that pigeons are capable of transmitting to human beings? Because the pest control industry and those that have a vested commercial interest in controlling pigeons have a very efficient propaganda machine constantly churning out scare stories designed to sell their products. Pest control is a multi-billion pound industry worldwide and culling pigeons and selling proofing products represents a large proportion of the profits within this industry. Because scientific research has proved that culling pigeons is a completely ineffective method of control the pest control industry has to scare the public into believing that they need to be concerned about pigeons. The best way to do that is to link pigeons with diseases. 

We read more and more reports about scientific and medical research programs proving the links between pigeons and disease in human beings. What we do not ask and what we are never told is who funds these research programs? Could it be the pest control industry? It seems that invariably this is the case. If these research programs are funded by the industry that benefits from the control of the species that is being researched (in this case pigeons) can we really believe the statistics that we read? 

What we do know, however, is that the real experts all agree that there is no tangible health risk to human beings from contact with pigeons: 

• Mike Everett, spokesman for the Royal Society for the Protection of Birds said, in The Big Issue Magazine, February 2001: "The whole 'rats with wings' thing is just emotive nonsense. There is no evidence to show that they (pigeons) spread 
disease.” 

• The Chief Veterinary Officer, when addressing the House of Lords in 2000 on the issue of pigeons in Trafalgar Square was asked if the large number of pigeons in the Square represented a health risk to human beings. The Chief Veterinary Officer told The House that in his opinion they did not. 

• Charlotte Donnelly, an American bird control expert told the Cincinnati Environment Advisory Council in her report to them: "The truth is that the vast majority of people are at little or no health risk from pigeons and probably have a greater chance of being struck by lightening than contracting a serious disease from pigeons." 

• Guy Merchant, Director of The Pigeon Control Advisory Service (PICAS) says, when talking about the transmission of disease by pigeons: "If we believed everything we read in the media about pigeons and the farcical propaganda distributed by the pest control industry we would never leave our homes. The fact of the matter is that there is probably a greater risk to human health from contact with domestic pets such as cats, dogs and caged birds." 

• David A Palmer (B.V.Sc., M.R.C.V.S) said in an article entitled 'Pigeon Lung Disease Fatality and Health Risk from Ferals': "Obviously, since all these Allergic Extrinsic Alveolitis disease syndromes rely on the involved person having a very specific allergy before any disease, involving respiratory distress and very unusually death, can possibly be seen, it really makes absolute nonsense for a popular daily newspaper to suggest that pigeons present a health hazard and presumably need eliminating for the well-being of the nation’s health.”

• The Center for Disease Control in Atlanta, the New York City Department of Health, and the Arizona Department of Health all agree that diseases associated with pigeons present little risk to people. “We have never documented a pigeon to human transmission in the state of Arizona,” said Mira J Leslie, Arizona’s state public health veterinarian. 

If there was any real chance of pigeons spreading disease to human beings we would see epidemics amongst pigeon fanciers that race pigeons and spend much of their time in dusty pigeon lofts. We would also see all those involved with the rehabilitation of pigeons in wildlife hospitals worldwide dropping like flies. The facts speak for themselves. Pigeons do not spread disease and if we need to get rid of pigeons on the basis of the fact that there is 'potential' for them to pass on diseases to human beings then we need to get rid of all feral birds. At the end of the day 99% of so called 'pigeon problems' are, in reality, people problems. It is human beings that create the waste upon which pigeons feed and if we cleaned up our act we would have considerably less pigeons to worry about. So is it really the feral pigeon that is vermin?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Ellen,

I got the gist of what the report was from your reply, but what did the report actually say? 

Cynthia


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Where is story or report*

Ellen,

In your excitement to get your report to us, you didn't provide the who, what, when, and where. Was this in print or over the TV ?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Your publication - see below for scientists notes regarding pigeons and diseases.
Elderly Woman Arrested For Feeding Pigeons

POSTED: 6:45 p.m. EST February 2, 2005
BRIDGEPORT, OH * 

Could you post the link to the actual story?

Cindy


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry everyone here is the link to the story.

This Phrase is not correct and highly misleading - "pigeons can cause a certain type of lung cancer" this is quoted from story written by media. 

Let me know if you have problems getting to the link.

http://www.wtov9.com/news/4157374/detail.html


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*73-year-old Anna Stahanczyk of Bridgeport went to jail last week after a judge held her in contempt of court. The judge warned the woman in 2001 that she was not allowed to feed pigeons in her yard. The feedings were apparently attracting up to 500 birds every day*

With all due respect, I'm afraid I would be compelled to address an issue such as this if my neighbor attracted anywhere near 500 pigeons to their yard everyday.  

Cindy


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

The point isn't that the number of birds she attracted at all, it is only that the statements by them of Quoted below is incorrect:
**********************************************************
"Those with the health department do say pigeons can cause a certain type of lung cancer.
"If the droppings from the pigeons become dried out and become airborne, it can create a situation where people can inhale fungus from the droppings."
**********************************************************
This is not a true statement and gives people the impression that pigeons are dangerous and they are to be feared for health reasons and it is just not true, otherwise everyone here is going to have cancer.

Ellen


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Bad News !*

With all due respect, I'm afraid I would be compelled to address an issue such as this if my neighbor attracted anywhere near 500 pigeons to their yard everyday. 

I am afraid I must agree with Cindy. I bring your attention to CHICAGO where a city ordinence was passed outlawing the keeping of pigeons. How did this start ? A complaint from a neighbor about the way somebody was maintaining their birds. Anyone who is keeping pigeons in their back yard, would be well advised to make peace with your neighbors, and do everything possible to avoid annoying the neighborhood. 
Anyone now who wants to keep pigeons in that area, has a VERY BIG challenge to overcome. This action, by this lady, hurt us all ! I am afraid that the article is not that far off base. There is a term "Pigeon Lung" which comes from breathing in the "pigeon dust". I doubt if even 500 birds outside could cause this, but it is in the medical books, and is just what the neighbors used.

http://www.pigeon-lung.co.uk/articlefiles/art_rev_atlanta.html

http://www.pipay.be/artikelsnew/lane/mask.htm


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

I am fully aware of pigeon lung disease and the numbers are very low for the condition in comparison to the number of people involved with pigeons of all breeds, pigeon lung disease is not cancer which is what I have quoted they are saying in their story that pigeons will give you a diseases that I have yet to hear ever associated with pigeons "lung cancer due to pigeons", are we missing what I have stated here that I am not disbuting the number of birds or that she attracted them, but that their statement is incorrect, read the rest of my message above regarding the studies that have been done and the misconception of the public, breathing problems around pigeons is more likely to be set off by something else such as asthma or what ever. 

The person was feeding a flock of wild feral's, yes maybe she should not have been attracting them to her front door probably but you know what it sounds as if she is doing her god given right, would we care if she fed the blue jays, the robins, the humming birds, the feral finches I don't think so but that is all beside the point here isn't it, let's not get off the subject here that these are not related to someone's back yard racing team specifically only that they are in the pigeon family, these are feral pigeons deriveted from the rock dove and the city needs to find a halfway point here, while we are goverened by laws there also comes a point when nature and animals have their own set of rules, yes the feeding of these pigeons did attract other's are the numbers actually 500 or are they misleading in this statement as well, I have a hard time believing the entire story. 

This media is displaying articles that are not true to allow some to have their way as so many do in todays society, and this has nothing to do with the Chicago issues directly, what do we now turn our back on other's of the pigeon world because we are fighting a city that's ignorance doesn't let them see out of their box or a person with a personal issue, or do all of us band together to increase our strength, I can tell you that many of the parrot breeders that I am associated with are supporting the pigeon community in their fight in Chicago as I talk with many often, are they turning their back on them to not draw attention, nope they are not, should some of the pigeon racers turn their back on this because it is not our fight because it is not a racer, I don't think so.

Ellen


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Those with the health department do say pigeons can cause a certain type of lung cancer.
"If the droppings from the pigeons become dried out and become airborne, it can create a situation where people can inhale fungus from the droppings."*

Since this is a 'hearsay' statement made by the author(s) of this article, I would suggest emailing them & ask for specific information regarding their statement, e.g., who are 'those' from the health department that say 'pigeons can cause a certain type of lung cancer', what is this 'certain' type of lung cancer & what factual evidence, case history, etc., can they present to support such a statement. 

Cindy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Welcome To The World Of Pigeon Politics*

Ellen,

I can see that you are quite passionate about this. All I am saying, is I am glad that she was not my neighbor. She could have been feeding 500 crows or 450 crows or some other specie, and as a property owner, all I am saying is that I empathize with the nighbors.

Concerning the media's use of the word "Cancer", you are correct, the term "Disease" would have been the more correct term. However, I don't think the public would feel that much better, if a retraction was made and the term "Disease" was inserted. The specific details of "Pigeon Lung" will be ignored, the only thing the public and the neighbors will remember, is "You can catch something".

I applaud your passion, but I don't feel in this particular case, it is one in which pigeon fanciers will be willing to jump on. Please don't become angry at me. I am just stating the reality from my perspective, from my little world of pigeon politics.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I agree with Warren on this one point. Whether or not the term cancer is used or disease, the public at large wouldn't care. It's still something negative that can be derived from pigeons. Pigeons' lung disease is a gradual disease. It can be acquired from spending many years in lofts with large amounts of pigeons. Not everyone will get it, same as anything. There are other factors to consider such as asthma and other lung weaknesses to begin with making someone more likely to get it. The general population has nothing to worry about regarding pigeon's lung however and it's not an issue of a communicable or easily passed disease from pigeon to human.


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

*I'll agree*

Sorry Amy (the other half of BrianNAmy) but I have to reply to this one....  

I have to agree. The argument here isn't whether or not she deserved to be arrested. The argument is to their quote regarding the lung cancer.

I sent an email to that station and also sent a similar email to our apartment complex just yesteday. Here's what I sent the station:

I am writing in response to a recent article about a woman who was arrested for feeding pigeons.

I am not going to argue the legality of the court order; however, your reference to lung cancer regarding pigeons is a far misleading scare tactic many agencies use to describe a common disease – Histoplasmosis.

“H. capsulatum grows in soil and material contaminated with bat or bird droppings. Spores become airborne when contaminated soil is disturbed. Breathing the spores causes infection. The disease is not transmitted from an infected person to someone else.”

“Is histoplasmosis treatable? “

”Yes. Antifungal medications are used to treat severe cases of acute Histoplasmosis and all cases of chronic and disseminated disease. Mild disease usually resolves without treatment. Past infection results in partial protection against ill effects if re-infected”

-Center for Disease Control-​As you can see, this is not a serious threat, and, in fact is among one of the many strains of what is considered “The common cold”. 500 pigeons, even 1,000 pigeons in a yard would be as likely to cause this as any birds, anywhere, for any long period of time.

That same study also states that 80% of Americans have already come down with the infection during their lifetimes. Of course, those with other lung or weakened immune systems (Such as HIV) would be the greatest risk. This can be said, however, about any substance in the world. Even drugs passed by the FDA warn consumers of risks associated with them to those with weakened immune systems.

“Those with the health department do say pigeons can cause a certain type of lung cancer.” This statement itself raises questions. Who with the health department? What health department? The CDC has never had a documented case of a pigeon causing a human disease and they are required, by law, to document cases where a human catches a disease from an animal.

There is no need to scare people into thinking a pigeon will cause them to contract lung cancer. The pest control agencies in the country already do enough of that, they don’t need any more support from the media.

Please (and I can’t stress this enough) clarify this as soon as possible before people start to intentionally harm pigeons (and for that matter, other birds) out of fear of lung cancer. Pigeons make easy targets since they are very common in urban areas and aren’t as aesthetically pleasing as, say Robins or Cardinals. They are still birds nonetheless and deserve the same respect as any others in their species.​-------------


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I do believe the whole point of Ellen's post was that the media should not be making incorrect and unfounded statements about pigeons causing lung cancer in humans. What is possibly even more frightening is that the local health department was the source of this misinformation.

Terry


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

There has been a new story published on this now at 

http://www.kansascity.com/mld/kansascity/news/nation/10820969.htm

Ellen


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I am certain I will spark a nerve with this post, but I am going to voice my opinion. First off, I am a nurse. My most favorite area of care of all the specialty fields is geriatrics (AKA, the old folks). So many old folks live alone, their friends die, their spouses die. Their world as they know it can become a very lonely world. So many elderly are desperate for companionship whether it be from human or pets. The elderly are so full of wisdom if people would just stop to listen and watch. There is actually a study on pet therapy in the elderly. I cant believe someone would arrest a 73 year old lady for feeding birds. Granted the flock may be large. For all those who complained, did they stop to think this may be the last bit of happiness this elderly lady has? That might have been the highlight of her day... her reason to look forward to another day. I am absolutely amazed at the way this society treats the elderly. 

Ellen thank you for sharing this article and post. This just goes to show how much education our society needs on animals, pigeons and the elderly.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Zookeeper,

Your response to this whole issue is probably the first one that didn't spark a nerve with me...

Although I am fairly new to this site, I would have expected a more sensitive response by the members. I know the initial issue was about the "truth" of it all and that is a big issue. However, if those of us who choose to participate in a website about pigeons can't be more compassionate about them and to them...then those poor birds don't stand a chance.

Maybe I should say "forgive me if I am being too harsh" or something like that. All I can say right now is that I truly love animals of all kinds and am very sensitive about how they are treated. Unfortunately for them, humans have taken over everything and they are at our mercy.

Thank you Ellen for letting us know about these untruths being told.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

zoo keeper said:


> I am certain I will spark a nerve with this post, but I am going to voice my opinion. First off, I am a nurse. My most favorite area of care of all the specialty fields is geriatrics (AKA, the old folks). So many old folks live alone, their friends die, their spouses die. Their world as they know it can become a very lonely world. So many elderly are desperate for companionship whether it be from human or pets. The elderly are so full of wisdom if people would just stop to listen and watch. There is actually a study on pet therapy in the elderly. I cant believe someone would arrest a 73 year old lady for feeding birds. Granted the flock may be large. For all those who complained, did they stop to think this may be the last bit of happiness this elderly lady has? That might have been the highlight of her day... her reason to look forward to another day. I am absolutely amazed at the way this society treats the elderly.
> 
> Ellen thank you for sharing this article and post. This just goes to show how much education our society needs on animals, pigeons and the elderly.


 Zoo Keeper,

I wanted to respond but I must say I have no words and as you know that is not often, GREAT POST!!!

Ellen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

relofts said:


> I wanted to respond but I must say I have no words and as you know that is not often, GREAT POST!!!Ellen


ROFL .. actually ROFLMAO .. Ellen, you are priceless! We love ya!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Zoo Keeper, 

I whole heartedly agree with your post about the elderly. Animals are often the only things left to fill an elders time with if they are so inclined. Many lose spouses and family members will abandon them in a sense. Animals have been shown to increase longevity and quality of life with the elderly. It gives them a renewed sense of caring, interacting and with very little stress. I know what Ellen's whole point was regarding her post regarding the negative issues around pigeons affecting humans' health. I myself don't see anything wrong with acknowledging that there ARE some issues to be concerned with in terms of health with people and pigeons. There is a lot of disinformation out there for sure. But we also cannot completely ignore that there ARE some issues. It's not like any of us can say that keeping pigeons or any other animal is totally risk free for humans that care, live or work around them. Pigeon lung disease is very real and something not to be taken lightly but like almost everything, it gets blown out of proportion and the public freaks out.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry it took me a while to get back on this topic here. 

I have many friends that are slaves to their pigeons, some for more then 50 years, I have only in the past 12 years heard of 3 cases of problems with breathing and they all had under laying conditions that actually brought this on, asthma, and emphysema. The doctors have given a diagnosis that they had suggested which they said when they were around the pigeons and notice wheazing, automatic pigeon lung problem, no test were done but the diagnosis was there, one of the persons got rid of all of his pigeons and it didn't change a thing so he turned around and got a bunch more, what do we really know about this and are there as many as you hear about or is it just a dignosis that we are given as it is the easiest due to our back yard pet. 

I feel really bad for the elderly lady that went to jail and I wish that she had more support in her area to fight this paranoid town, she could maybe make arrangements for a open field to go and feed her flock or something and then everyone would have been happy, but no I guess it is easier just to take ones rights away and publish lies to have your way, it is just crazy and people are getting just flat out nutty at times, our pigeons are not doing a darned thing to anyone but it appears some people just have to much time on their hands.

Ellen


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

This post has got me very interested in pigeon lung disease. I am currently in school and have to do a teaching project to a group of people in my community on a health issue. After reading this post I think I am going to see if I can figure out a way to make this my topic and enlighten some members of my committee. Thanks again Ellen, now you have helped me with my teaching project.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I believe pigeon breeders lung desease was brout to light by the end of the 1970s. This addresses the keeping of pigeons. As in modern lofts. feather dust dried dropping dust when stired up by cleaning or the birds flying . The person does inhale this dust. Over a period of time. IT can cause a medical problem. Just like c.o.p.d. And this has a lot to do with air flow exchange of the loft. And the birds often to will be affected. I know of a person who cleaned his racing loft 2 times daily. Came down with pigoen breeders lung by the early 1980s. Had to leave the sport because of breathing problems. Birds in the wild would be less likely to cause this problem. Unless you visited there nest areas daily. Which most would not. Also areas where large amounts of any birds roost flock ect. And leave large amounts of droppings can bring desease. In 1979. A person called asked if he could come to visit our racing pigeon club so he could learn more. He did. His 11 year old daughter had contracted menigitis and died. the dr had said she probably got it near a river where they lived And a large bird population lived there. So we talked. And he learned. But we did to. not just birds but animal waste can create health issues. So we as keepers of the pigeon. Must maintain a clean healthy loft for our birds and our health. And its how we keep our lofts that people see. Flying birds should be well trained not to cause adverse reaction for the neigbors. loft birds when the loft is clean neat in appearance most often neighbors will not even know you keep pigeons. exhast fans more open air for the loft. And even dust masks help keep you us and the birds healthyer. As people see the differrance between what the little pigeon can be then they are less concerned on what they have been led to percive it to be. education. and proud ownership being responsible keeps the sport and hobby going forward. One bad apple riuns the whole basket in the public eye. And as I see it the sport needs new fresh blood. encourage young and old alike to join this great hobby Best thig I could say is promote promote promote. I have recieved far more good then harm from raiseing and keeping pigeons most my life. The people you meet become great friends. And the relaxing moments with the birds brings peace every time.


----------

